# AUDIOCONTROL EQL - $1000 BIN!



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Killer deal here: 

NEW Audiocontrol EQL Trunk Mount CAR Audio 12 Band Equalizer PRE AMP EQ | eBay

What?! I was hoping it was gold-plated or something.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

lol, what a deal. a $300 EQ for only $1000, does that include shipping? (from the moon?)


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, just WOW !!!!!!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

better hurry...only 10 left


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

And eight watchers!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn..and I sold mine for only $75...hahaha


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

they do that so they dont lose their listing when they are sold out of product waiting for more to come in then they will lower the price.


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Funny part is the "People who viewed this also view these:" section right under the ad. They are going for $165-190ish all over BNIB. lol

Jay


----------



## Bassman_Soundking (Feb 23, 2011)

I mentioned to them that their price isnt realistic.
Wonder if they will respond?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I think that is for ten of them.......at least I hope so....


----------



## Bassman_Soundking (Feb 23, 2011)

claydo said:


> I think that is for ten of them.......at least I hope so....


Seller replied and stated stock is out and that its for deterring buyers till stock is up as stated by another fast4door.

copy/paste from my inbox:

Dear boominlude93,

Hi,

Thank you for contacting us. When we run out of stock on certain items, we raise the price of the product, for the purpose of deterring orders and keep the listing alive, while we wait for new units to come in. You can add this product to your watch list, and once we have it back in stock you will see the update on the price.

Have a nice day,

Wendolin
Customer Service Team


- elektech.1

Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
Respond


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, what a bad practice.....oh well, it got laughs from everybody!


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's very lame, and I'm sure against ebay policy. They say "10 available".


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol, how are they going to get more stock? Pretty sure they stopped making those 10 years ago 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

You can still get 'em brand new from an 'authorized' AudioControl dealer whom would get the EQ directly from AudioControl. I've got 4 brand new ones sitting here...actually, I just got 'em about 6 weeks ago. 

BORING BACK STORY WARNING:

I ordered them literally 8 years ago from a friend of a friend who had to close his shop before we sealed the deal. He found my old order ticket in his storage unit a couple of months ago and did whatever a dealer does for a 6 pack of brews. Really just for '****s & Giggles' and it worked. Consecutive serial numbers and all!


----------

